# HELP!!! My red eyed tree frogs have been in the amplex position all day!!!



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi all,
ive only had my retf fo 6 weeks now and they are about 14 months old. 
One of the male and females are in the amplex (hugging) position and have been for over 24 hours. I have been reading on the net that this is them breeding? is that true? Pic below:










If so what do i do next? i havnt had frogs before only reps, so am worried i may do something wrong. Please help!!!!


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

this can be difficult to answer. being in amplex is mating but if they are in that position too long then the female can get very stressed.
the question is how long is too long, because it varies from frog to frog.
If the female is trying to get away then you may need to seperate them, if they both seem calm and content then theres no need to worry. what are your temps and humidity? and was this a planned breeding situation?


----------



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

the temps are between 22-25oc at night and 25-28.5oc during the day. Humidity is 70-100%
They are calm and she doesnt mind him being there. He has been calling for about a week now, so i should have guessed something may happen. She is moving around with him on, and going in and out of the water.
This wasnt planned, i have only had them 6 weeks!!! I dont mind just need advice on what to do if eggs come along


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

ive just PM'd you : victory:


----------



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

replied to your PM


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

At 100% humidity it's no suprise the male is feeling horny. The female will carry the male around for days before he will finally give up on the idea. If you've only just got them it's unlikely the female will spawn but it depends on how they were being kept before you got them as to if they would of been properly cycled to breed.


----------

